# Ill pigeon on my window sill!



## Lungboy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,

At about 6pm i noticed a pigeon was sat on my upstairs window sill. It seemed alert, although it didnt move at all when i was stood only inches from it on the other side of the glass. When i returned a few hours later, it was still there, but it had puffed itself up and appeared to be asleep. Now, at 1.40am, it is still on the window sill, and still puffed up and asleep. 

However, i can see a puddle of what looks to be diarrhea on the window sill, and a small pile of round objects, which could be seeds or small stones. Im guessing this is vomit. 

I'm in the uk and the bird appears to be a standard feral city pigeon, and an adult. Its beak looked ok earlier, but i can;t see it now. 

The window it is on is too high to get to easily, and certainly not at this time of night. If the bird is still there in the morning then i could have a go at rescuing it. 

What do people suggest?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

It may well be ill, which is why it is settling away from other birds, as other pigeons usually outcast any who are sick. 
It would also be easier to get him while it is dark, as if he still has strength to fly, he probably will if you try to get him in the morning.
I presume the window wont open from the inside to enable you to get him.
If you do manage to get him in the morning, put him in a pet carrier or a large cardboard box. Line the box with some paper towels and sit it partly on a heating pad or a hot water bottle so the bird can decide to sit on or off the heat. 
A few pics of him & some of his fresh poops on the paper will help folk to judge what may be wrong.
If he is ill, dont worry about catching anything from him as its highly unlikely as long as you use normal pet hygene (washing hands etc).
You can offer him a small dish of water, add a pinch of salt, & a pinch of sugar as this will help hydrate him. You may have to gently guide his beak into the water so he knows what it is, but he probably wont drink untill he is left alone.
Once this is done, others will be around to help and offer advice in whichever way they can.


----------

